# Bauanleitung für Gehäuse



## chrisbhv (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

Ich suche schon seit längerem verzweifelt eine Bauanleitung für ein PC Gehäuse.

wo die Löcher / schrauben etc. sitzen muss. 
Ambesten wäre es mit einer Bauzeichnung dabei.

Ich hoffe jemand hat eine Idee, und kann mir dabei weiterhelfen.

Herzlichen Dank

Christian


----------



## tuxracer (17. Oktober 2003)

Weshalb möchtest Du Dir selbst ein Gehäuse bauen?


Weshalb machst Du Dir nicht Deinen eigenen Plan, wenn Du schon selbst ein Gehäuse bauen willst?


Könntest Du das Material billig beschaffen, um ein Gehäuse zu bauen, falls ich Dir nen Plan mache?

und würdest Du auch zwei Gehäuse bauen, wenn ich auch eines wollte?


----------



## won_gak (17. Oktober 2003)

Nicht ganz so ernst gemeint:

Bauplan

bzw:

hier


----------



## won_gak (17. Oktober 2003)

Und jetzt ernst: ich würde das Gehäuse eher um das Motherboard herum bauen. Also eher nach ATX Definitionen gucken.


----------



## tuxracer (17. Oktober 2003)

@won_gak


Ich hätte eigentlich fast lieber ne "Ernstgemeinte " Antwort von chrisbhv, weil ich schon seit längerem auf der Suche, nach nem Gehäuse mit eher aussergewöhnlichen Eigenschaften, und bisher noch nicht fündig geworden bin.

Und das was so knapp meinen ansprüchen genügen Würde hat zwei Nachteile


viel zu schwer
viel zu teuer


----------



## won_gak (17. Oktober 2003)

Naja, ich habe ja eine ernstgemeinte Antwort gegeben.

Alles um das Motherboard herum aufbauen. Und die ATX-Definitionen muss es ja irgendwo geben...


----------



## tuxracer (17. Oktober 2003)

Ja schon, aber ich such eben noch jemanden, der mir zum Preis eines Standardgehäuses, eine Massanfertigung baut. 



Ich würd sogar mithelfen, aber mir fehlen die nötigen Werkzeuge, Maschinen und Materialien, um das realisieren zu können.


----------



## blubber (17. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

wo liegt das Problem?

Wenn du alle "Bauteile" wie Motherboard, Netzteil etc da hast, dann kannst du doch alles simpel vermessen - also Abstände der Bohrlöcher.

Für was suchst du einen Plan für ein Gehäuse, dann kannst du ja gleich ein fertiges kaufen. Also wenn ich mir ein eigenes Gehäuse bauen will, dann doch aus dem Grund, weil ich etwas Außergewöhnliches haben möchte !?

Sprich, du musst doch nur dafür sorgen, dass alles seinen Platz findet, was mit allen Maßen ja nicht schwer sein kann....naja und dann eben nach dem Motto "Ich mach mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt"

bye


----------



## Erpel (17. Oktober 2003)

Und die Löcher misst du einfach in einem beliebigen ATX Gehäuse aus.


----------



## chrisbhv (18. Oktober 2003)

Sorry - habe es leider erst jetzt geschafft wieder an den rechner zu kommen 

zu dir Tuxracer:

Ja ich könnte sogar für LAU daran kommen - jedoch kann ich dir leider keine Materialien (VA - etc) zukommen lassen, da ich es auf der Arbeit mir wenn dann anfertigen lassen würde!
tut mir leid. 

----------

Naja gut - ich dachte, dass es irgendwo im netz vielleicht eine Anleitung geben würde - für ein standard gehäuse - aber dem ist dann leider nicht so.

Dann bleibt mir leider keine andere möglichkeit um mich mit CAD zu beschäftigen - und unsere Konstrukteure anhauen - die mir dabei helfen könnten.

Selbst ist der Bastler 

Aber trotzdem Danke

mfg
Christian


----------



## Fabsko2001 (14. Oktober 2016)

Sieh dir dein altes Gehäuse an. 
Was möchtest du daran verbessern? Wie soll das Gehäuse aussehen?
Wenn du dir diese Fragen beantworten kannst, ist es auch nicht schwierig sich einen Bauplan mit diesen Ideen zu machen.
Bei mir hat es geholfen. Hoffe es hilft auch dir


----------

